# GSD in shelter in CA



## lunagirl (May 4, 2011)

Hi Im new.. I have Ravens German Shepherd watch on FB,.. this is for sharing and crossposting GSD in shelters.. So i hope all of you will at least try to look at them.. These dogs need help they put down 19 GSDs in the 3 weeks in early April.. It breaks my heart to see these wonderful dogs put down.. There are a few shelters that will work without of state rescue.. The CA GSD rescues are full.. Right now there are close to 29 dogs. a few a mix but mostly real gsd..

Last noted this dog was still at the shelter...


http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2002206100522&set=a.1881819330928.2110940.1404672887&type=1&theater

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried to post that too... your link won't work either..

Everyone: please search Ravens German Shepherd Watch on facebook to find this site. THank you!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi guys i so respect what you are trying to do here, but the board has some pretty important guidelines for posting in the urgent section and, because you're not following them, your posts will most likely be relocated or possibly removed. can you read the requirements listed at the beginning of the section and follow them? that way your posts will do the most good for all these dogs in such dire need.

thanks again for caring about helping these sweet souls...


----------



## lunagirl (May 4, 2011)

Again thank you for your time but I dont have the time to go and dot all the I and cross the Ts to make sure each post fits in the right places...

And post each picture dog individually... 


But just check out Ravens German Shepherd watch on FB..


V/R


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just don't want you to waste the time you do have with posts which cannot help the dogs you're trying to help because they're moved or deleted altogether. i have limited time too, and am not real big on rules myself, but since they're pretty clearly spelled out and pretty consistently enforced, i know that it's in the best interests of the dogs that i follow them. thanks again for wanting to help german shepherd dogs. the need is so great.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Locking this thread - please follow posting procedures.


----------

